# Residency



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, 

We should be in Cyprus by July (fingers crossed and lots of praying), however I seem to be getting conflicted information regarding residency. My husband's father is from and lives in Cyprus (as does a lot of my husband's Greek family). Would we still need to obtain a residency permit for my husband, myself and two children?

Also how easy is it to obtain? 

(We are British...my husband being born in the UK as well).

Your help would be appreciated, but if possible could the answers not be too complexed!

Many thanks:juggle:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

First question to sort out.

Is your husband a UK citizen?


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> First question to sort out.
> 
> Is your husband a UK citizen?


Yes


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Then its simple. same rules as for UK and other EU citizens. Recidence must be applied for if you will stay more then 90 days


Anders


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Then its simple. same rules as for UK and other EU citizens. Recidence must be applied for if you will stay more then 90 days
> 
> 
> Anders


Thanks Anders

Are there huge obstacles and criterias to overcome?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Eu citizens there are no real obstacles to overcome at all.
Once you are here you will need to go to the imigration office within 3 months to apply for your residence card but that will not be a problem.

You say you have 2 children. What ages are they? Do they speak greek and will they be going to local schools?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Jacq17 said:


> Thanks Anders
> 
> Are there huge obstacles and criterias to overcome?


No as EU citizens its a formality really. Look for other threads in the forum for the way to do it. 

Info about the regulations can be found here

EU - Residence - Your Europe

Good luck!


----------



## chrisjac (Jan 30, 2011)

Jacq17 said:


> Thanks Anders
> 
> Are there huge obstacles and criterias to overcome?


should be quite straight forward jacqui, your husband is a UK citizen therefore he is part of the EU and as such he has access to live in any other EU state subject to the usual administration formalities.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Veronica said:


> As Eu citizens there are no real obstacles to overcome at all.
> Once you are here you will need to go to the imigration office within 3 months to apply for your residence card but that will not be a problem.
> 
> You say you have 2 children. What ages are they? Do they speak greek and will they be going to local schools?


Our children are 16 and 11 and no they do not speak fluent Greek although we are all taking lessons at the moment in the UK. My youngest will be going to one of the private schools and it's dependent on my eldest GCSE results what we decide with her (she is currently doing her exams).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you read the sticky thread on schooling in Cyprus?
It might help you to decide what is best for both of your children regarding schooling.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Have you read the sticky thread on schooling in Cyprus?
> It might help you to decide what is best for both of your children regarding schooling.


Yes I have Veronica (constantly!!). We have 5/6 on our list and will be visiting all of them when they re-open in September as by the time we get there the schools will be closed for summer. I have already been in contact via email to them all as well. According to one of the schools I have been in contact my son will have to re-do year 6, which he is just finishing now in the UK


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes they tend to put them back a year to give them time to become fluent enough in Greek to keep up by the time they have done the first year.


----------

